# Just wanna vent!



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Repeat customer calls this morning wanting price to replace two commodes that he will supply. I told him $290.00 total, which includes wax seals, 3/8" brass bolts and stainless supplies and we would take old ones off.
He proceeds to tell me HD/Blowes will do it for $99 each and his mother had hers replaced for $50 each.:blink:
I just told him he knew the quality of my work from past experience and it's a roll of the dice dealing with HD/Lowes which didn't sway him any so I just told him I can't compete with their price. I guess I should have matched it, instead of losing the work?

End of Rant!


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Repeat customer calls this morning wanting price to replace two commodes that he will supply. I told him $290.00 total, which includes wax seals, 3/8" brass bolts and stainless supplies and we would take old ones off.
> He proceeds to tell me HD/Blowes will do it for $99 each and his mother had hers replaced for $50 each.:blink:
> I just told him he knew the quality of my work from past experience and it's a roll of the dice dealing with HD/Lowes which didn't sway him any so I just told him I can't compete with their price. *I guess I should have matched it, instead of losing the work?*
> 
> End of Rant!


No, I would have said no also. You don't want to win the race to the bottom, sometimes you have to say no. It sounds like a customer you don't want any way, they will always beat you up on pricing. Stick to doing business with clients who appreciate your service and quality work.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Titletownplumbr said:


> No, I would have said no also. You don't want to win the race to the bottom, sometimes you have to say no. It sounds like a customer you don't want any way, they will always beat you up on pricing. Stick to doing business with clients who appreciate your service and quality work.


I know your right, it's just things have been a little slow lately and I hate losing jobs...........


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure $ 99.00 for each W/C is what they say over the phone. But then they probably add on wax seal, supply line, they'll tell him his flange is broken and needs to be replaced, they might show him his leaking angle stop (with loosening the packing nut) and tell him that also needs to be replaced, etc. So when they get done bending him over, he'll wind up paying more than if he called you.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sure $ 99.00 for each W/C is what they say over the phone. But then they probably add on wax seal, supply line, they'll tell him his flange is broken and needs to be replaced, they might show him his leaking angle stop (with loosening the packing nut) and tell him that also needs to be replaced, etc. So when they get done bending him over, he'll wind up paying more than if he called you.


We can only hope it goes just like that! :thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sure $ 99.00 for each W/C is what they say over the phone. But then they probably add on wax seal, supply line, they'll tell him his flange is broken and needs to be replaced, they might show him his leaking angle stop (with loosening the packing nut) and tell him that also needs to be replaced, etc. So when they get done bending him over, he'll wind up paying more than if he called you.



That is the game that is played. Can't think of many people who have been satisfied with the installations they get. Nobody wants to hear it, but the saying still holds "You get what you pay for." 

PG, stick to your guns on your pricing. Make deals that are reasonable, and mutually beneficial. It would be better to go out of business than to set such a low level of expectation that you never recover from. 

I recently asked what others thought about a "Budget" difference. Still haven't called the guy back, and don't really intend to. He has a job that is $1500.00 minimum amount of work, that he thinks should be able to be done for $1000.00. I'll sit at home playing on the Zone before I go take that kind of hit. :yes:

Your worth it, and you need a base of customers who believe that. :thumbup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea I wouldn't have dropped my price that much. But if your sitting at home I get what your saying. You could have counter offered and said $125 a piece and they hall them away. Don't be afraid to throw something else back at them. Explain the quality of work will be better and home depot won't be sending a master plumber out to do the work. 

Here's another good question. Does everyone tighten packing nuts for free when theyre working on a fixture? I know I do! If I turn a valve off to work on it, im gonna tighten the packing when I turn it back on and make sure its not leaking when I'm finished.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yea I wouldn't have dropped my price that much. But if your sitting at home I get what your saying. You could have counter offered and said $125 a piece and they hall them away. Don't be afraid to throw something else back at them. Explain the quality of work will be better and home depot won't be sending a master plumber out to do the work.
> 
> Here's another good question. Does everyone tighten packing nuts for free when theyre working on a fixture? I know I do! If I turn a valve off to work on it, im gonna tighten the packing when I turn it back on and make sure its not leaking when I'm finished.


I snug em up even if they don't leak. Can't stand that kind a call back.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's how it goes in Oklahoma:

Plumbers Rate-$200 install for Water Closet
Home Depots Rate-$100 install for Water Closet
Handy Hacks Rate-$50 install for Water Closet
Illegals Rate-$25 install for Water Closet


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Will said:


> Here's how it goes in Oklahoma:
> 
> Plumbers Rate-$200 install for Water Closet
> Home Depots Rate-$100 install for Water Closet
> ...


Telling them to go use a bucket outside- PRICELESS


----------



## Clog Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

The only way we will match prices is if they have a written quote for the exact services that I'd be rendering, as well as the exact parts I'd be providing for the completion of the project. 99% of the time the other company is offering a more limited service or lower quality parts, so when the customer sees those differences, they like to go with us.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Will said:


> Here's how it goes in Oklahoma:
> 
> Plumbers Rate-$200 install for Water Closet
> Home Depots Rate-$100 install for Water Closet
> ...


Is that a true price for a plumbers rate?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

It's pretty close!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yea I wouldn't have dropped my price that much. But if your sitting at home I get what your saying. You could have counter offered and said $125 a piece and they hall them away. Don't be afraid to throw something else back at them. Explain the quality of work will be better and home depot won't be sending a master plumber out to do the work.
> 
> Here's another good question.* Does everyone tighten packing nuts for free when theyre working on a fixture?* I know I do! If I turn a valve off to work on it, im gonna tighten the packing when I turn it back on and make sure its not leaking when I'm finished.


 





When I started in this trade it was new construction. I got into the habit of always tightening the packing nuts on the angle stops when I installed the stops.

Another habit, when I open back up an angle stop or old gate valve, I'll open it up all the way, then turn the handle back closed about a 1/4 of a turn; that's what I was taught so it doesn't freeze up in the wide-open position.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> I snug em up even if they don't leak. Can't stand that kind a call back.


Same here


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

We get roughly 900 for a new w.c. installation...and that's including the bowl bout 700 if customer supplies w.c.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> We get roughly 900 for a new w.c. installation...and that's including the bowl bout 700 if customer supplies w.c.



WOW! That's alot for setting a toilet. I'm still not moving to NYC!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> We get roughly 900 for a new w.c. installation...and that's including the bowl bout 700 if customer supplies w.c.



You sure we're talking about the same thing here?

$700 to install a toilet - customer supplied?

Seriously?



Seriously?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> You sure we're talking about the same thing here?
> 
> $700 to install a toilet - customer supplied?
> 
> ...


 Holy sh<t !! All ur tools and truck rims gold plated???


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*He's from brooklyn*

Which means all hi rise buildings, no parking. 

Usually means one guy driving around the block while another is either climbing steps to the 39th floor or using an elevator with 30 stops along the way. 

I'm sure he'll explain the time factor.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Which means all hi rise buildings, no parking.
> 
> Usually means one guy driving around the block while another is either climbing steps to the 39th floor or using an elevator with 30 stops along the way.
> 
> I'm sure he'll explain the time factor.


No residential..I work alone no helper...we have flat rate pricing...I'm well aware were not the cheapest but competitive in our area...


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Holy sh<t !! All ur tools and truck rims gold plated???


Lolol only if I was the owner


----------



## slevin0237 (Jan 14, 2012)

*you get what you pay for*

HD/Lowes certianly isnt using a liscenced Plumber , and they work on Volume so yea they can do it pretty cheap...thats being said You do only have to set the toilets right???Sounded like a simple swap out...something you could prolly do in 30 minutes on your way home from work...I hate when repeat customers that know your work try to compare you and your prices to the big box guys...its really hard to beat them...but the job is simple and maybe he wanted to see if you would give him back a little for being a good customer...idk...thats a tough call but i think i would have given in just becuase it was such a small job...


Plumbergeek said:


> Repeat customer calls this morning wanting price to replace two commodes that he will supply. I told him $290.00 total, which includes wax seals, 3/8" brass bolts and stainless supplies and we would take old ones off.
> He proceeds to tell me HD/Blowes will do it for $99 each and his mother had hers replaced for $50 each.:blink:
> I just told him he knew the quality of my work from past experience and it's a roll of the dice dealing with HD/Lowes which didn't sway him any so I just told him I can't compete with their price. I guess I should have matched it, instead of losing the work?
> 
> End of Rant!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I said he was a repeat customer, one other job since 2009. Not nessiarily a good customer. My good customers would not have asked about the price.
Besides, should I cut all my prices just because the job is simple for me? NOT! How much money would I have lost if I sent an apprentice to do the job and it took him 3 hours?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

The customer just called and scheduled me to install the toilets on Friday.
He found out HD had hidden charges (delivery fee, disposal fee):laughing: he said they were still a little cheaper but wanted me to install them.:thumbup:


----------



## Turbojoey (May 10, 2012)

*you touch it you own it.*

I awas go out of my way to check and recheck my work. Call back sucks. And the customers can be real jerk about it. Telling the compaines that guy dosenot have enough experince or when he grows up he'll be a graet plumber. Or my fav. Dont ever send him back here again. Rich customers can be the worst. They dont think what they say or do can efect some one else in other word their crap dose not stink. And i hate the office staff that take down notes like that from the customer forbadum. My moto is " JUST PLUMB BETTER". God i want a better job!!!!!!! Or be a manager i would be so fair to my plumbers and encourage trianing. im sorry i tend to ramble i got a lot to ay


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I am sure their are guys out there to installa water closet for a hundred bucks. Im sure you can find a guy that will do a fine job at that price. You also might get a hack.
If the custumer thinks they can get it done for that price than go for it! 

If I had a choice between 2 guys and one was twice as expensive as the other I would think twice befor paying double too. If my arms and legs were broken and I needed a toilet I would not pay 200 because Im cheap. You got me curious though as to weather or not Home Depot will do standard install for a hundred bucks.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

jeffreyplumber said:


> I am sure their are guys out there to installa water closet for a hundred bucks. Im sure you can find a guy that will do a fine job at that price. You also might get a hack.
> If the custumer thinks they can get it done for that price than go for it!
> 
> If I had a choice between 2 guys and one was twice as expensive as the other I would think twice befor paying double too. If my arms and legs were broken and I needed a toilet I would not pay 200 because Im cheap. You got me curious though as to weather or not Home Depot will do standard install for a hundred bucks.


When I first got in the trade as a first year apprentice I worked at home depot part time in the plumbing aisle. The installs were never standard and if you read the tag on the shelf it says starting at $100. Everything is an extra and we got complaints all the time about the $100 turned to 2 and $300 because of minor issues.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I know a hundred bucks is rock bottom prices to some people. but for 10 dollars in parts 90 bucks an hour aint that bad I dont think. I dont begrudge a guy wanted to make 2 to 5 hundred an hour but if Im in the homeowners shoes Im not gona pay it. I sometimes do hire a contractor to do work on my house but I cant pay that much. If its more than a few hundred bucks and less than a few hours you can bet I will get a second or third price, So when a custumer of mine wants to get a price from someone else I understand. Its hard to be competetive sometimes though


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

slevin0237 said:


> HD/Lowes certianly isnt using a liscenced Plumber , and they work on Volume so yea they can do it pretty cheap...thats being said You do only have to set the toilets right???Sounded like a simple swap out...something you could prolly do in 30 minutes on your way home from work...I hate when repeat customers that know your work try to compare you and your prices to the big box guys...its really hard to beat them...but the job is simple and maybe he wanted to see if you would give him back a little for being a good customer...idk...thats a tough call but i think i would have given in just becuase it was such a small job...


Would you mind telling me how you know Lowe's does NOT use licensed plumbers for their plumbing installs. As a licensed plumber who happens to do plumbing installs for Blowe's I can tell you that they do, indeed, use licensed plumbers. Regarding the price issue, I make $170.00 to swap out a toilet for Lowe's. Materials such as wax, bolts, supply line must be sold to customer or I sell them myself. Now I've noticed that with alot of things discussed on this forum price is a regional thing. That being the case, all members should keep that in mind while they sit in L.A. or NY and hear another plumber from a more rural part of the country quote a price. One last point to keep in mind. Every install done by a licensed plumber for Lowe's is an opportunity for future business. You are in the door, performing a quality job & demonstrating professionalism. So now the next time that h.o. needs plumbing work done they will think of you first, and that work will be performed at your prevailing hourly rate.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Mc has a point.
I do h.d. installs here. They r a loss leader. U can get a toilet installed for $99.00. Does not include haul away or delivery. I provide wax and s.s. supply. I do not skimp on my material or workmanship on hd jobs. This does cost me, i could make mpre if i compromised or required home owner to purchase some material. I would rsther use my junk than there crap lol. After six or seven months i am finding good upsales on aditional repairs as well as additional buisness from these customers. It does help that my h.d. sucks. They make us look all the better. 

H.d. contacts each customer for a survey. Different areas are rated 1-10. All areas concerning "installer" are almost a 10 across the board. Most of h.d. ( customer service etc....) can be as low as 2 or 3.

Out of that 99.99 i get about 80.00, but will vet the w.h. and the kitchen faucet as well as the o/d shower and then the drain call and on and on. Almost like a retirment plan. I am young and can invest a little time in increasong my customer base.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've asked my boss why we don't become one here but his answer is the pay sucks lol so if you guys make it work more power to you...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

jeffreyplumber said:


> I know a hundred bucks is rock bottom prices to some people. but for 10 dollars in parts 90 bucks an hour aint that bad I dont think. I dont begrudge a guy wanted to make 2 to 5 hundred an hour but if Im in the homeowners shoes Im not gona pay it. I sometimes do hire a contractor to do work on my house but I cant pay that much. If its more than a few hundred bucks and less than a few hours you can bet I will get a second or third price, So when a custumer of mine wants to get a price from someone else I understand. Its hard to be competetive sometimes though


Had a lady today who didn't like my price for a new anode rod and PRV. Called the office twice to see if they would give a discount. After two increasingly lower bids she tries to offer me cash under the table, because she'd rather have the money go to me than the company. 

Then I explain that the company paid for the truck I drove in, the parts she needs delivered to her, installed and warrantied. After all that, she tried to offer me cash, it would have been more than I would have made but not good for anyone for the long haul. 

Funny thing is that she teaches nursing at a local, private Christian university. I wonder what exam answers cost in her classes? After all, I would want a good grade but there is too much work involved the regular way.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Had a lady today who didn't like my price for a new anode rod and PRV. Called the office twice to see if they would give a discount. After two increasingly lower bids she tries to offer me cash under the table, because she'd rather have the money go to me than the company.
> 
> Then I explain that the company paid for the truck I drove in, the parts she needs delivered to her, installed and warrantied. After all that, she tried to offer me cash, it would have been more than I would have made but not good for anyone for the long haul.
> 
> Funny thing is that she teaches nursing at a local, private Christian university. I wonder what exam answers cost in her classes? After all, I would want a good grade but there is too much work involved the regular way.


I've been offered side jobs up the wazoo and my answer basically is I Dont **** where I eat..I actually get insulted when they ask me


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mccmech said:


> ...Every install done by a licensed plumber for Lowe's is an opportunity for future business. You are in the door, performing a quality job & demonstrating professionalism. So now the next time that h.o. needs plumbing work done they will think of you first, and that work will be performed at your prevailing hourly rate...


Worth re-quoting, 
:thumbup:

Well said, Mcmech! :yes:


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not to big a fan of the big boxes myself however theyre open most of the time the Plmg supply's are closed.for a new licensed plu,bet to get his foot in people's door and name around town it's not a bad thing . I'm sure when they're checks come in it pays for plenty of bills . There hours bailed me out many times kept quite a few people's water or heat on over that cold night or busy week end some times god forbid with a shark bite ouch !!! Temporary of course . Times and things are different than they used be I try not to rock the boat but drive it


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Intresting to hear a few here are actualy H. D. contractors. I have no experiance with them but In california they are required to be licsenced. Also havent heard much about charging a lot of extras . I mean If I go to set a W/C and they ask me to haul off the old one and I didnt sell them the w/c thats an extra with me too. Their prices apear to be quite competetive and I wouldnt expect them to be just throwing in everything imaginable. I would also guess if you totaly screw the custumer that the big company is going to dump you pretty fast. I can see how it might be a good way to get a buisness built up by doing those installs for H.D , lowes or Sears (If they still do home improvement)


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

H.d. prices i find to be about average to lower side of average of the going rate.

The trouble is they are taking 30%


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sure $ 99.00 for each W/C is what they say over the phone. But then they probably add on wax seal, supply line, they'll tell him his flange is broken and needs to be replaced, they might show him his leaking angle stop (with loosening the packing nut) and tell him that also needs to be replaced, etc. So when they get done bending him over, he'll wind up paying more than if he called you.


 no they won't. They leave his old wax ring, his old supply line, they won;t caulk or shim if necessary, definitly won't do an angle stop, thats WAY too hard. Nope, they'll just slap it in, collect without showing the customer anything, and, turn off their taillights as soon as they can.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Repeat customer calls this morning wanting price to replace two commodes that he will supply. I told him $290.00 total, which includes wax seals, 3/8" brass bolts and stainless supplies and we would take old ones off.
> He proceeds to tell me HD/Blowes will do it for $99 each and his mother had hers replaced for $50 each.:blink:
> I just told him he knew the quality of my work from past experience and it's a roll of the dice dealing with HD/Lowes which didn't sway him any so I just told him I can't compete with their price. I guess I should have matched it, instead of losing the work?
> 
> End of Rant!


I've never met a plumber, electrician, carpet layer, tile guy, cabinet installer, shed builder, or any other tradesman who worked for Lowe's/HD who appeared to be particularly well-off, even though they often have plenty of work to fill their time.

If you wanna work hard for peanuts, I would think it would be more fun to sort through the elephant poop at the zoo than to deal with the big box store crowd.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Working for these companies is like trying to eat soup with a fork. You will always be eating but always be hungry.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> I've never met a plumber, electrician, carpet layer, tile guy, cabinet installer, shed builder, or any other tradesman who worked for Lowe's/HD who appeared to be particularly well-off, even though they often have plenty of work to fill their time.
> 
> If you wanna work hard for peanuts, I would think it would be more fun to sort through the elephant poop at the zoo than to deal with the big box store crowd.


 Good Point! Ive run into damn few people plumbing that are doing well. If you are working for another contractor and are a journeyman in construction or running a service van making a grand a week or a one man show trying to grow as a company (hopefully still making more than you were before).
There are a lot of opportunitys in this industry but nothing to dispute the fact that 95 to 99 percent of us are going to make peanuts. Just like any other buisness an education , experiance and a little imagination and risk taking goes a long way. 
If some guy doing work for home depot cant turn that experiance positive by the experiance and cant get anything good to learn in buisness from that then I think it would be a total waste of time to attempt a buisness.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I haven't read the entire thread so I'm sorry if someone else has already said this.

The way you attack the box price is not by attacking the price but the quality of the product. If we are talking about toilets then go straight for their "premier" line which I think is Kohler (or that may be blowe's or maybe even both I can't remember). If it's Kohler than this should be easy since Kohler couldn't make a decent toilet to save their lives. Offer them something better that is not going to stop up all the time or require double flushing. Offer them something not offered by the box.

If it's faucets, save the next Pegasus, AquaSource, Glacier Bay, PP, Delta, Kohler piece of crap you pull out of a house next time and keep it on your truck for comparison purposes. The next time the ho wants a faucet and starts in about the HD price, pull out the box crap along with whatever quality faucet you offer and let them see first hand the differences. I can't tell you how many times ho's have taken back what they got at the box after they see it side by side with my faucet. Again offer them something not available at the box.

Some people are completely fixed on price and you can't help them but most people are only fixed on price until you show them exactly what they get for their money.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

... and oh yeah, whatever you sell, sell it for the right price. When quality is on your side you don't have to be cheap. If they are not interested in quality and service then leave them for the bottom feeders. Scavengers serve a purpose.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I started in this trade it was new construction. I got into the habit of always tightening the packing nuts on the angle stops when I installed the stops.
> 
> Another habit, when I open back up an angle stop or old gate valve, I'll open it up all the way, then turn the handle back closed about a 1/4 of a turn; that's what I was taught so it doesn't freeze up in the wide-open position.


Always


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbergeek said:


> I know your right, it's just things have been a little slow lately and I hate losing jobs...........


yea but what if you pulled toilets up and flanges were broke or messed up or floors were sloped real bad,with toilets you never know what you are gonna run into,BUT the HO's expect us to polish a turd each and every time,even if we are paying them to do the job.when you price a job like that you have to include enough in it to cover x-tras such as this and just in case you have a call back.YOU DID THE RIGHT THING BY PASSING THIS IDIOT ON BY,let the box store idiots(I mean)their plumbers come out and mess this up,its hard to deal with idiots,just cant please them no matter what you do,also you would have lost money had you done the job at the price you quoted imo.all that heavy azz lifting and then you have to dispose of them on top of that,oh hell no.you made the right choice.

by the way,im just like you,hate losing a job,but I aint gonna go out and lose money,i may not make much but a plus is better than a negative.good choice on your part:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

user2090 said:


> That is the game that is played. Can't think of many people who have been satisfied with the installations they get. Nobody wants to hear it, but the saying still holds "You get what you pay for."
> 
> PG, stick to your guns on your pricing. Make deals that are reasonable, and mutually beneficial. It would be better to go out of business than to set such a low level of expectation that you never recover from.
> 
> ...


helllll yea,agree with ya brother


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I started in this trade it was new construction. I got into the habit of always tightening the packing nuts on the angle stops when I installed the stops.
> 
> Another habit, when I open back up an angle stop or old gate valve, I'll open it up all the way, then turn the handle back closed about a 1/4 of a turn; that's what I was taught so it doesn't freeze up in the wide-open position.


we must'ive had the same teacher,i do the exact same thing you have described here.just a good habit to have I guess.cant tell you how many old gate valves that are stuck because some idiot opened them all the way to Egypt and left it there.cut out and replace everytime


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbergeek said:


> The customer just called and scheduled me to install the toilets on Friday.
> He found out HD had hidden charges (delivery fee, disposal fee):laughing: he said they were still a little cheaper but wanted me to install them.:thumbup:


helllll yea,that what im talkin bout,make sure you guys tell them that if anything out of the ordinary has to be done or repaired that it will be an x-tra charge to fix also.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Plumbergeek said:


> The customer just called and scheduled me to install the toilets on Friday.
> He found out HD had hidden charges (delivery fee, disposal fee):laughing: he said they were still a little cheaper but wanted me to install them.:thumbup:


They also charge for new shut off supply line and t bolts...


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Just wanna vent*

U get what you pay for


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

How does everybody handle the issue of defective products? Just install, fire up, test, and say no warranty on the toilet? That's what I used to do... in writing. If they buy a POS, and I install, they are unhappy, sorry bout their bad luck...
I long for the days before the Big Boxes, when old farts like me sold good quality products from companies and wholesalers who stood behind them.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

mtfallsmikey said:


> How does everybody handle the issue of defective products? Just install, fire up, test, and say no warranty on the toilet? That's what I used to do... in writing. If they buy a POS, and I install, they are unhappy, sorry bout their bad luck... I long for the days before the Big Boxes, when old farts like me sold good quality products from companies and wholesalers who stood behind them.


 yep, all products are warranted by the manufacturer right on the invoice.


----------

